# nice words



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Can somebody say something nice to me please? I realize nobody here knows me but I would sure appreciate being able to read some kind words. Just a simple "you are strong" or "I believe you can" would work. I'm so sad


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

You've just done something I find nearly impossible to do! Asking for something that you need--that's such a great thing to be able to do! I've been reading some of your posts and while things look (and feel) awful now--you're going to come through better than before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## once_bitten (Mar 28, 2011)

I do know how you need nice words. What I do promise myself is that WE did not deserve this, it is them that don't deserve US. I don't have to know you to know that you are a kind woman that LOVES. Everybody needs to feel that and it isn't always easy. I admire your strength to be able to be open yourself up and take risk for that love. I hope I can acquire that with time.


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

There's someone out there, "dreaming of a woman like you."


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. And 13th floor, I can't wait for that day when I can finally meet the man who is "dreaming of a woman like me"


----------



## AJ916 (Mar 28, 2011)

No one ever deserves to be hurt, that includes you. Keep being a good person and you will meet someone who will in turn be good to you!!


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the name you thought of...Appleducklings...LOL


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

You're getting stronger every day, even if you can't feel it.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

If you haven't yet, go take a look at this thread. Hopefully some if it can help you out today. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/23016-inspiration.html


----------

